# HELP!!!! What is this scab??? (PICS)



## BellLisaMo (Mar 8, 2011)

Here is a photo of my myotonic goat fainted... however... look a little closer....

I'm new to goats, WHAT is that scab on his chest??


----------



## elevan (Mar 8, 2011)

Looks like he got the "itchies" and scratched himself to a scab.

My goats will do that to their head sometimes...  

Check him over and make sure he doesn't have a lice issue (or mites).

That's my best guess from the pic.

You could try this ointment on it:
Homemade wound ointment (Mix together 1 medium container of Vaseline, 1 large tube of diaper rash ointment, 1 tube of womens yeast infection medication, 1 tube athletes foot medication,  cup Betadine liquid, 1 tube triple antibiotic wound ointment)

It'll take care of most things like what that looks like...unless it's a bug issue...


----------



## Horsefly (Mar 8, 2011)

Is it actually scabby or more of a callus?  It looks to me like where his chest would touch the ground when he lays down.  Sort of like how they don't have hair on their front knees because of folding them under themselves.


----------



## BellLisaMo (Mar 8, 2011)

ok! i got my answer!!! the last owner of this guy, told me he fainted onto a log that had a branch sticking out!!! WHAT THE HECK!!! A scab that large!?!??!?!?!!


----------



## helmstead (Mar 8, 2011)

That's just a callus.  Apply bag balm to it for awhile (or Corona cream) and it will reduce.

I have a doe with a LARGE scar from nearly ripping her foreleg off as a baby...so I suppose it could be a scar...but I'm betting it's just a callus.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 9, 2011)

Looks like a callous on his sternal pad to me, too.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Mar 9, 2011)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> Looks like a callous on his sternal pad to me, too.


I agree with the sternal callous as well!!  If its opening..do as Kate suggested bag balm etc...but I have a girl that has calloused there too. Its not uncommon.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Mar 9, 2011)

Sorry to laugh...but the position of the buck struck me funny!!  My boy would have to be looking at the light to stay in that position long enough for me to snap a pic!!!!  

Gotta love fainting goats!!!


----------



## poorboys (Mar 9, 2011)

I HAD A DOE LIKE THAT, SHE ALWAYS RUB UP AGAINST THE WOOD SCRATCHING, IT EVENTUALLY HEAL AND NOW HAS HAIR BACK ON IT.


----------



## chandasue (Mar 9, 2011)

One of mine has the same thing, though much smaller. She ran down our deck steps too fast, did a nose dive at the bottom and got a nasty scrap there. It's just a callus/scar now.


----------

